# débit faible wifi sous W10 sur macbook de 2008



## brolysan (8 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant un ancien macbook (année 2008 sous El capitan) et ayant changé de disque dur par un SSD, l'ordinateur a retrouvé une seconde jeunesse (avec 8Go de mémoire en prime).
Ayant besoin aussi de travailler sous Windows (certains logiciels non supportés par Mac), j'ai regardé et d'après les forums officiels, pas de W10 avec mon modèle.
Trouvé quelques forums US ou certains ont réussi malgré tout (trouvé sur reddit principalement).
Voila ce que j'ai fait.
Installation de W7 64 bits à partir d'un DVD, niquel.
De suite, j'ai fait l'update vers W10 64 bits.
Au reboot tout est bon.
Je n'ai pas installé bootcamp dessus, car impossible (normal selon les infos) mais j'ai installé les pilotes manuellement avec les versions bootcamp 4 et 5 selon.
Plusieurs tests et au final, machine stable et fonctionnel sous El Capitan et Windows 10.

Une seule chose vient ternir le tableau.
Le débit en wifi est dégeulasse !!!je plafonne à 200Ko/s en dl.

Quelqu'un aurait éventuellement une idée? j'ai cherché sur le forum aussi mais pas trouvé de résultat probant.

merci d'avance


----------



## brolysan (9 Mars 2017)

Personne n'a la moindre idée ou n'a osé tester son macbook sous W10?


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2017)

brolysan a dit:


> Personne n'a la moindre idée ou n'a osé tester son macbook sous W10?


La moindre idée ? Non, tu as essayé avec un câble ethernet ? Si le débit est correct, alors oui ton WiFi pose problème et viendrait de la puce, mais je ne pense pas qu'il y aura une solution. Et vu que tu as fait l'installation des drivers manuellement sans passer par le fichier Setup.exe que Boot Camp, fait télécharger. Quoi faire ? Ca devient empirique.


----------



## brolysan (9 Mars 2017)

sous El capitan, aucun souci de débit.
Avec le cable non plus (sous Windows et El capitan).
Je me doute que cela vient bien du pilote...mais si j'installe bootcamp sous W10, au bout d'un moment, ca bloque au boot.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs (enfin si, W10 soit disant pas supporté pour ce macbook).


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2017)

brolysan a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs (enfin si, W10 soit disant pas supporté pour ce macbook)


Non, il n'est pas soit-disant non compatible, il est totalement incompatible, tu as en plus un modèle de MBP 2088 qui est vintage et non réparable.

Cela tient au fait que Windows 10 date de 2014 et que les anciens pilotes de Boot Camp ne peuvent pas être mis-à-jour pour des versions anciennes de macOS.


----------



## brolysan (9 Mars 2017)

Heureusement qu'il existe quelques irréductibles qui tentent l'aventure. 
C'est stable de mon côté et fonctionnel, sauf le wifi.
J'ai lu que certains désactivaient le bluetooth (sans succès chez moi) voir faisaient un SMC (pas encore fait) pour retrouver les bons débits.
Je vais continuer à parcourir les forums de toute façon.


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2017)

brolysan a dit:


> Je vais continuer à parcourir les forums de toute façon.


Je crois que tu ne comprends pas ! 

Les pilotes que tu utilises ne sont pas compatibles pour ton MBP de 2008, par défaut tu ne peux pas installer normalement Windows 10 sur ce modèle. Tu y arrives par le biais d'une installation de Windows 7, puis d'une MAJ vers Windows 10. OK, ça marche, mais pas pour les pilotes que Apple ne mettra jamais plus à jour pour ton modèle.


----------



## brolysan (9 Mars 2017)

Problème résolu finalement...installation du pilote BroadcomWirelessWin8X64 de bootcamp 6 et désactivation du bluetooth avec.
Pfffffffff j'ai retrouvé un débit enfin correct.je crois que je vais faire une image de tout ça, sait on jamais...merci en tout cas.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Mars 2017)

Bon, je vais maintenant déplacer ce fil du coté de OuinOuin


----------



## brolysan (9 Mars 2017)

Juste pour bien clarifier le sujet :

Un copier / coller de mon NAS vers le SSD, débit de 200Ko/s maximum.
Par contre, un glisser / déposer de l'explorateur (du NAS toujours) vers le bureau ou autre dossier, débit de 7,8Mo/s.
C'est beau quand y a pas d'explication comme ça...


----------

